# Zancudo, Costa Rica



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

We just returned from 3 days fishing in Zancudo with John Olson of Sportfishing Unlimited. The fishing was awesome with lots of sails, dolphin, and a couple of big tuna in flat calm seas. I highly recommend them and plan to go back next year. You cannot beat their prices for the quality of the trip you receive. If you have any questions, send me a pm. Here is a link to their website. 

http://www.sportfishingu.com/Home_Page.php


----------

